# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Tháng 5, về Làng Sen quê Bác - Du lịch Nghệ An

## hangnt

Tháng 5, khi những đợt nắng oi ả chiếu trên dải đất miền Trung, ta lại mang theo bao nỗi nhớ về Làng Sen quê Bác...


Làng Sen nay thuộc xã Kim Liên, huyện Nam Đàn, tỉnh Nghệ An. Chính ở Làng Sen này, là nơi Chủ tịch Hồ Chí Minh cất tiếng chào đời và sinh sống ở đây những năm thiếu thời. Dưới mái nhà tranh của quê ngoại, quê nội, sống trong tình thương yêu của gia đình, họ tộc và bà con xóm giềng đã nuôi dưỡng trong Bác một tâm hồn yêu thương với Đất nước và con người Việt Nam.









Đường vào Làng Sen quanh co với những ao sen ngát hương thơm...
Cũng chính nơi này, hơn nửa thế kỷ trôi qua, không biết đã có bao nhiêu bước chân của những người con quê Hương Việt Nam tìm đến với niềm thành kính và sự xúc động sâu xa từ trong tâm hồn mình. Làng Sen nay đã trở thành Di tích lịch sử - văn hóa Kim Liên và còn là Di tích Quốc gia đặc biệt.

Đây cũng chính là một trong 4 di tích quan trọng bậc nhất của cả nước về vị Chủ tịch kính yêu của dân tộc và cũng là niềm tự hào của người dân xứ Nghệ.



Khu di tích lịch sử Kim Liên (Ảnh: Wiki)
Toàn bộ khu di tích bao gồm 4 cụm chính : khu quê ngoại (làng Hoàng Trù hay còn gọi là làng Chùa), khu quê nội (làng Sen) , núi Chung (xã Kim Liên) và khu mộ bà Hoàng Thị Loan (thân mẫu kính yêu của Bác) thuộc xã Nam Giang.

Làng sen đẹp như một bức tranh yên bình và như chính tâm hồn người dân nơi đây. Ngay từ khi bước chân trên con đường đất nhỏ dẫn vào ngôi nhà khi xưa Bác ở, một cảm xúc bồi hồi dâng lên khó tả, không sao kìm nén được. Đôi bờ tre rì rào trong gió, hàng dâm bụt vẫn đung đưa nhè nhẹ, hoa cau, hoa bưởi còn thơm nồng, lòng như thấy thanh thản và nhẹ nhàng hơn rất nhiều.


Mái nhà tranh in dấu ấn thời gian, đơn sơ, mộc mạc và giản dị nhưng sao thấy thân thương và gần gũi quá. Không gian yên tĩnh, được bao bọc trong một màu xanh êm đềm của thiên nhiên, mọi thứ vẫn nguyên vẹn như mới hôm qua thôi. Từng hàng cây, từng luống rau Bác đã chăm chút và yêu mến như còn phảng phất hình ảnh Bác tận tụy ngày nào.





Cảnh vật êm đềm và lặng lẽ...
Những bước chân về với Làng Sen cũng không khỏi xao xuyến và càng thêm lưu luyến vùng quê thanh bình, mộc mạc nhưng lại rất giàu tình người này. Sen ở đây mang một vẻ đẹp tinh khiết và mang một hương thơm ngào ngạt quyến rũ một cách kỳ lạ.

Trong cái nắng hè oi ả, những búp sen như góp phần làm dịu đi cơn nóng và mang đến một làn không khí làng quê trong xanh, êm đềm xen lẫn hương thơm của sen.



Những cánh hoa sen vẫn tỏa hương thơm ngào ngạt trong nắng hè.

----------

